# This Sucks!!!!



## EAP (Apr 15, 2011)

Just found out the the company that subcontracted 40 positions including the one I was hired for, cut 20 of them inculding mine!!!! Anyone have contacts that can help with Aircraft Maintenance Jobs or Training/Instructor positions? I have been to Principles of instructon and Instructional System Design courses.


----------



## jd2222245 (May 1, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

That sure does suck!!! What about the various airlines that operate out of Dubai and Abu Dhabi, as well as courier services, such as FedEx?

Hope you find something.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry EAP... Good luck on the new job search. Try Abu Dhabi, Kuwait, and Qatar as well.


----------



## Ish (May 15, 2011)

If you don't mind me asking, what company are you talking about? I'm an A&P also, & working on getting on with GAL to work on helos.


----------



## EAP (Apr 15, 2011)

Ish said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what company are you talking about? I'm an A&P also, & working on getting on with GAL to work on helos.


C-17s, AMMROC/DYNCORP - Can't say anything bad aboout my experience dealing with DynCorp. They were al very helpfull. I need to quit being lazy and get my A/P. Just need to take the tests


----------



## minesy (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello EAP just reading your thread, hope you have found new employment by now. I have recently applied for a job with AMMROC and was offered the job so just wondering if you have approached them regarding any recent vacancies, might be worth a go. Not to sure what to make of the whole job offer so far as there are still negotiations going on reference my financial package. I was hoping they would offer some accomodation allowance but appears they will not budge and its more expensive than first stated. Also heard AMMROC can provide there own accomadation to employees (not sure how true this is). Be good to hear from you if you can pass on any info regarding your dealings with AMMROC incuding benefits i can expect, if any!


----------



## howardpr (Oct 7, 2011)

I was also offerd a job with AMMROC. Have not seen the particulars of the contract yet, but the job announcment on the recrutment website stated "flights and contribution to accommodations included" I assume that they give some sort of a housing allowance. By the way EAP my nephew and he is working for Dyncorp in UAE. If you hear anything about the benifits let me know if possible.


----------



## minesy (Oct 6, 2011)

Thats interesting as i thought i initially heard they were going to provide accomadation allowance and flights. Seems now that there is no offer of anything. Still not seen the final particulars either. Maybe need to speak to their HR people.


----------

